# To switch or not to switch, that is the question!



## Koizumiii (Oct 6, 2013)

So I feed my toy poodle puppy Blue Buffalo puppy kibble, with a tablespoon of Honest Kitchen dehydrated food for dinner. Soon I will start switching her over to adult food, but I am wondering if I should feed her Honest Kitchen Embark. It seems like a healthier option but I don't know if I should switch her over to just that with the occasional scrambled egg for breakfast or something. I am worried that it won't be enough and she will just wolf it down and not get enough food and chewing feeling.

When she is a year old I will begin to do agility with her, and she will get a lot of exercise that way, but I don't want a food that will make her joints or bones or something weak.

Advice on what to do?


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

My mom's small dog loves the Honest Kitchen food. He doesn't like kibble nearly as much. He does fine on just that and then the occasional dental chew.


----------

